# Recessed awning on AT Cheyenne 696G



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all...

Was 'deep cleaning' the van yesterday and was a bit miffed to notice that water was seeping out from the join between the plastic/fibreglass moulding of the recessed awning and the van body.

Now, I am sure that this can only happen if the seal has failed between the two so, as you can imagine, I am a little knarked to have this happen!!!!!

Has anyone actually removed one of these beggars before? How easy / hard would it be to do? I have noticed that it is fixed back with 3 dirty great plates through the wall (which are easy to access), but would it be better to remove the awning first or just take the whole unit off in one go?

Certainly, it looks like a 2 person (or even 3) job.........................

Cheers folks...

Carl


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Never done it myself but I was wondering about it myself when cleaning our Dakota last week.

On a flat sided van the awning plates are usually bolted to the van first and then the awning is mounted on the plates and self tapping screws fitted to the bottom of the plates to stop the awning jumping off.

On our Dakota those self tapping screws are completely inaccessible due to the way the awning fits within the recess. I can only assume that the plates are screwed to the awning first and then the whole lot is offered up to the van and bolted into place. The only other thing I can think that they may do is fit the plates to the outside and leave them loose, i.e. standing off from the van enough to enable the awning to be dropped onto the plates and the self tappers screwed in before finally tightening the plate mounting bolts which would pull the whole thing in tight to the van.

Whichever way they do it, as you say, it's going to be at least a 2 man job!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some sort of platform would be useful to as they are not the lightest things to maneuver, I remember taking mine of to sell the first time, not something I'd want to repeat alone, it was a 4.5 metre long Fiamma.


----------

